# Crius v3 coils and wicking



## Moosa86 (12/6/16)

Hi guys. Im struggling to get consistency out of this tank. I went through 100ml of NCV milked and only 2 tanks tasted nice. Please help with wicking advice as well as good coil specs for this tank.


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/6/16)

For me best for flavour and cloud is 8wrap 2.4id 26g kanthal. . Will get u about 0.44 ohms .. fired at about 45 watt is my sweet spot

With regards to wicking. Run it through coil,not too loose and not too tight then comb out ends and cut at a slight 45deg angle but cut it just long enough to tuck holes but u must not be able to see wick thru holes from the sides.. In that way u prevent over stuffing it and it breathes better to allow better wicking 

Goodluck 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (12/6/16)

Personally, I prefer Claptons for my RTA's. 26/32g, 6-7 wraps dual. Firing at around 50-60w. 
Wick it so that you don't see the wick in the juice holes from the side, just enough to cover the holes.
I also recently switched to Rayon and haven't looked back since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (12/6/16)

Do yourself a favor and go and look at the video "the big guy" posted on the Sir vape website......

I wick like that and have no dry hits and no leaking , also started wicking my griffin like that and there 2 no problems.

Before this method i was also scared to get cotton into the holes so that you can see it from the side.......But it actually works better for me with some cotton down the holes , try and let us know !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86 (13/6/16)

morras said:


> Do yourself a favor and go and look at the video "the big guy" posted on the Sir vape website......
> 
> I wick like that and have no dry hits and no leaking , also started wicking my griffin like that and there 2 no problems.
> 
> Before this method i was also scared to get cotton into the holes so that you can see it from the side.......But it actually works better for me with some cotton down the holes , try and let us know !


I cant find the video you referring to. Can you help with a link or better directions to find it.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/16)

Moosa86 said:


> I cant find the video you referring to. Can you help with a link or better directions to find it.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bigguy-videos.t23937

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moosa86 (14/6/16)

Any pics of your builds with wicking would be appreciated.


----------



## Frikkie6000 (14/6/16)

Firstly make sure the wick is not too loose or too tight as stated above. and your wick channels should not be fully stuffed with the wick. Half way in the juice channel and also not too tight then you will get dry hits or too loose or your tank will leak. My very first RTA was the Crius V3 and I wasted so much wick and wire to get it figured out lol and that was just with Kanthal A1 26G so nothing fancy or complicated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (14/6/16)

Moosa86 said:


> Any pics of your builds with wicking would be appreciated.


This is just to show how I wick my Crius. Notice that the wick is barely visible in the juice channel from the side.
Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

Just pitstopped the Crius which has been happily serving me my diluted Blackbird mix for quite a while. 

The Bacon wick was on about 37 ml and despite the flavour still being quite good I decided it was time. 

Pulsing the coils and a quick rinse. They were a bit gunky from the Blackbird NET but not as bad because this is my diluted blend. 




New Bacon V2




Voila




The Crius V3 gives such a lovely vape for me for this juice. It's diluted blackbird with menthol. Lowish power around 25 Watts. Easy to fill and easy to rewick. Winner tank for me. 

The Rolo is lovely. Not so portable but a great home device. Feels good in the hand. Batt life not as good as I would have hoped. I get around 2.5 to 3 tankfuls. But despite that I do like this setup a lot. 

Then again Blackbird makes lots of setups shine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

PS - @Moosa86 
These are very "tame" coils
28g Kanthal - about 6 wraps around 2mm diameter
Final dual coil measures about 0.55 ohms
I like using the thinner wire because it gives me a crisper vape
I like cotton (in this case Cotton Bacon V2) for tobaccoes because it gives me a more rounded flavour
Interestingly, i like Rayon for menthols and this blend has menthol (my addition) but I still prefer cotton since the Blackbird tobacco comes through better to my palate

Reactions: Like 1


----------

